# My MAX



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

Here is a picture of my car. It's a little blurry, i think my digital camera is going bad. I'm still waiting on my coilovers, so the car is on it's stock coils for now. I have better pics but you'll have to email me for them since it's not hosted on the web yet.

What do you guys think.









Eric


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like the color
dont like the body kit...but i dont like body kits at all
after the drop it will look real nice

looking good so far
we need more pics


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Are those the new Maxima rims painted in gunmetal color?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah dsont look to bad but slam it....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey bro.. ride looks hot ! ever interested in the cefiro headlights?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Shameless plug! 


Lookin really good, needs a drop through. Post pics of front, rear, interior, engine bay, etc. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice color....need engine pics


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Coco said:


> Are those the new Maxima rims painted in gunmetal color?


i believe they are 350z rims painted gunmetal


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the 350 and max wheels are the same i believe
but thats them


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

They are the 18" 350Z touring rims that i painted myself gunmetal. Sorry no pics of the engine compartment after the paintjob but i have before shots. The engine compartment was not painted blue, it's only up to the fender lines and the radiator support. I plan on painting it later, i didn't feel like pulling the engine like my other friends did to their cars to get it painted.

Everybody has their on comments on bodykits, i choose to be different this time. I've already had the Stillen ground effect on my car (they are in my garage collecting dust) and i wanted somthing more aggressive.

I'll try to get more pics posted!

Eric


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what paint/color did you use?
I like it alot...thats what i want to paint my stocks


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

Here is a few more pics of my car.

front pic 
rear pic 
side pic 
rear side pic 

before paint and engine pictures 

Enjoy!!!!

Eric


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that looks really hot.. dude add some cefiros on there and your set for hi quality show !


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

^^ okay i think he gets it... maybe he doesnt want the cefiros


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice ride.... kindof looks like a skyline


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> wow that looks really hot.. dude add some cefiros on there and your set for hi quality show !


I was going to get the Cefiro headlights before i got it painted to get the bodywork done to eliminate the gap (the difference in the curve between stock and Cefiro headlights by the fender) but decided not to do it because i decided to make a custom headlight later using the stock headlight housing and brackets.

Thanks everybody for the comments, i'll show some interior pics laters after the stereo is done.

Eric


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

And I'll be showing some pics of the engine compartment after painting it black or color matched to the rest of the car and also after the install of the MEVI manifold.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no dice on the tail lights. Check out the HNE section D_warner did some custom LED tails. They look much better IMO


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

Flying V said:


> no dice on the tail lights. Check out the HNE section D_warner did some custom LED tails. They look much better IMO


That's kool, but i'm happy with my Altezza Gen2 tailights. Here is a pic at night before my new paint job.










Eric


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

i've decided to paint the engine bay with krylon true blue color spray can. It didn't match the outside paint but it looks alot better than when it was still white. Let me know what you guys think.

MEVI is still sitting in my room!!!

Eric










more picture at my cardomain website page 13


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Thank God! One less unpainted body kit rolling around! One down, THOUSANDS to go, lets get them painted boys!

On a more serious note, looks very good, begging for a drop though.


----------

